

iPhone Becomes the Most Frequently Used Camera on Flickr - jaybol
http://blog.shutterfly.com/iphone-is-top-camera-on-flickr/

======
JessB
I don't doubt it. Any tool that aggregates functionality and is as popular as
the iphone will be tops in all catagories, phone, camera, video, browser.

